# Camp Shoes?



## jamatt (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking for experiences and recommendations for a camp shoe to carry bikepacking. Had been using an old pair of Sanuks but the traction was sub optimal and they would fall off when I was hiking up the hill for the morning constitutional. I carried them in the Terrapin and they did a nice job fitting in the funny shaped bottom end. 

Looking for something light, could handle some hikes from camp, is self enclosed (no chaco sandpaper straps) and compress flat without damaging the shoe. The leading candidate is the Merrill Vapor 4. 

Thoughts or recommendations?


----------



## DaddyFatStax (Dec 10, 2018)

Honestly its pretty tough to beat crocs. I'm rocking a pear of knockoffs (Crane, I believe, is the brand) that I got from Aldi at the start of this summer.

Theyre light, you can wear them with or without socks, and that little heel strap is super handy when you need to "put them in four wheel drive".


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

Used crocks in the past, have switched to water shoes recently and really liking this! Super compact and easy to secure. Awesome traction, comfy around camp. Where I live and bikepack there are lots of lakes so typically I'm camping lake side and in for an evening swim. The water shoes are then used as intended, foot protection


----------



## 126driver (Apr 21, 2006)

Yep. Cheap Walmart water shoes here too.


----------



## mackdhagen (Jun 17, 2011)

Have used flipflops in the past (cheaper the lighter the better) but yea see the OP's post that you want something better. Have used EVA shoes from element in the past. They are sub 400gm show that does well in the water and the whole eva sole is so soft it grips well. Vivio has some good ones too that are a little more burly. The upper compact down well but the lowers can be a touch bulky. Element is the brand i've used


----------



## tony_mm (Dec 1, 2016)

I use the Merrell Vapor 4 and they are just GREAT and minimalist. Pretty light (290g for the pair) and small for packing. And....a Vibram sole!

(I have now ordered the Merell Move Glove for the "colder" times....https://www.merrell.com/CA/en_CA/move-glove/41545M.html)

Alternatively here some budget light shoes from Amazon that I also have:
https://www.amazon.com/Women-Barefoot-Diving-Sports-Walking/dp/B07CCGH3QQ


----------



## jamatt (Jan 2, 2008)

Those Amazon shoes are wild. Might have to pick a pair just for mucking about in the rain.


----------



## tony_mm (Dec 1, 2016)

The fabric is very thin however 👋


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

https://skinners.cc/en/?gclid=Cj0KC...AuwWApjORs8OelLjQubjEIACkdDH4K6saAhVhEALw_wcB

Also, you should never, ever be hiking uphill to go to the bathroom.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

I have always used Teva's...they are light. They dry quickly. They can be velcro'd to the outside of a pack when not in use. No strings...quick on/quick off. When I did part of the AT, these were my in camp shoes...so comfy

https://www.teva.com/men-sandals/hu...r_1019234_color=RINB#start=6&cgid=men-sandals

I am on my 3rd pair since 1990 (just bought them 2 weeks ago)...they last forever, and I wear them every day, not just camping...


----------



## timsmcm (Dec 23, 2007)

Le Duke said:


> https://skinners.cc/en/?gclid=Cj0KC...AuwWApjORs8OelLjQubjEIACkdDH4K6saAhVhEALw_wcB
> 
> Also, you should never, ever be hiking uphill to go to the bathroom.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Le Duke thanks just what I have been looking for. Just ordered a pair.


----------



## tony_mm (Dec 1, 2016)

The Skinners are a nice concept indeed!
Basically a rubberized sock.

Looking at the reviews the overall rating is quite mixed however.


----------



## Aushiker (Sep 27, 2007)

DaddyFatStax said:


> Honestly its pretty tough to beat crocs.


I must admit I haven't looked at Crocs for sometime, but I recall them being relatively bulky and hence not idea for bikepacking. Do they have models that pack right down nowadays?


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I've given up on carrying extra shoes on tour and just use my biking shoes for everything, but the last "camp shoe" I used was a pair of Vibram Five Fingers. They are pretty comfy, easy to pack and do great for light hiking and river crossings. :thumbsup:

I love Crocs for day to day use and car camping, but I find they are too bulky and awkward to pack for bikepacking.


----------



## ChrisInYpsi (Apr 15, 2012)

Crocs are super light weight and very comfy, but they are bulky. On my last trip I strapped them to the outside of my rear bag. Next trip I'll be looking for something just as light but more compact and packable.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

Yeah. Merrill's minimalistic shoes are good. The Trail Glove 4 is my favorite.

That said I spend as much time as possible completely barefoot. So putting on a minimalistic shoe for me is like a regular foot putting on a boot. Super thin shoes take some getting use to. Now I can't stand thick soles shoes.

Other than that $5 Wally World saddles are nice.


----------



## jamatt (Jan 2, 2008)

Le Duke said:


> https://skinners.cc/en/?gclid=Cj0KC...AuwWApjORs8OelLjQubjEIACkdDH4K6saAhVhEALw_wcB
> 
> Also, you should never, ever be hiking uphill to go to the bathroom.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That seems counter intuitive. Please explain.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

jamatt said:


> That seems counter intuitive. Please explain.


Because if you are hiking up to take a ****, that **** is then flowing down on you or the next person who camps near there when it rains.

Basic field hygiene.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Le Duke said:


> Because if you are hiking up to take a ****, that **** is then flowing down on you or the next person who camps near there when it rains.
> 
> Basic field hygiene.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What if you're camping on a river or at the bottom of a canyon? Just make sure it's a reasonably long hike and bury everything nicely I say.


----------



## timsmcm (Dec 23, 2007)

Just got my pair of skinners in. Fanfreekintastic. Just what I was looking for. Once you have had them on for a little while it feels like your barefoot. Thanks again Le Duke. I have been using a pair of vibram 5 finger and the skinners are so much better for what I wanted out of a camp shoe.


----------

